# Biker im Raum Hannover ... oder so ähnlich.



## Rabbit (2. Februar 2003)

Sorry Freunde. Das ursprüngliche Thema ist leider futsch 

Anstatt meinen letzten Beitrag in dem ursprünglichen Thema zu löschen habe ich gleich das ganze Thema gelöscht.
Ausgestattet mit den Mod-Funktionen sollte man wohl doch besser etwas konzentrierter an die "Arbeit" gehen. 

Bitte entschuldigt diese Nachlässigkeit ich werde in Zukunft nur noch nüchtern surfen, versprochen 

Und wo waren wir stehengeblieben bei dem Thema?

Ach ja, die Kondition. Ein Fremdwort auch für mich 

cu,
Harry


----------



## Bischi (2. Februar 2003)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

Mensch Harry... 

zum Thema: Ich glaub in und um Hannover gibt´s niemanden der so richtig MTB fährt...

Frag doch mal den quen oder pan...  die kennen wohl den ein oder anderen, der schon mal so n komisches Fahrrad gefahren ist...

 

mfg, Bischi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (2. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bischi _
> *Frag doch mal den quen oder pan...  die kennen wohl den ein oder anderen, der schon mal so n komisches Fahrrad gefahren ist...
> 
> 
> ...


Worum gehts denn?


----------



## Pan (2. Februar 2003)

Lieber Harry,

das Dir die ganzen Vorkommnisse der letzten Zeit dermaßen an die Nieren gehen, dass Du nun schon augenscheinlich dem Delirium verfallen im Nebel Deiner wirren Gedanken hier im Forum herumfabulierst hätte ich nun wirklich nicht für möglich gehalten.   

Was willst Du uns sagen???? 

Sprich mit mir!!! 

Prost und freundschaftlichen

PS: Wars ein anstrengender Tag heute???


----------



## spenza (5. Februar 2003)

Aus welcher ecke von hannover kommst du denn so?
Sagt dir Bückeburg oder Stadthagen was?


----------



## tweety99 (5. Februar 2003)

Hallöchen,

auch ich bin aus Hannover und ganz neu hier. Bin durch Zufall hier reingeschneit.

So eine grooße Stadt, und es finden sich keine Biker?

Oder seid ihr alle noch im Winterschlaf ?

Bald kommt ja der Frühling, vielleicht erwacht dann der ein oder andere und holt sein Bike aussem Keller.


tweety99


----------



## Pan (5. Februar 2003)

Hey, ihr beiden!

Erstmal ein fettes "Herzlich Willkommen" hier im Forum!

Und natürlich gibts hier reichlich Biker aus eurer Region. Die haben zwar keine Fahne (Insiderjoke(l)!!!), aber ab und an fahren die sogar RICHTIG Mountainbike! 

Bemüht mal die Suchfunktion und gebt als Stichworte "Deister", "Süntel" oder "Bückeberge" ein. Da dürftet ihr reichlich Lesestoff finden. Dann schaut ihr hin und wieder hier mal rein, ob es neue Tourenankündigungen gibt oder startet selbst einmal eine solche - und schwuuupps, schon hat sich ne illustre Bike-Runde gefunden.

Viel Spaß und vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal.


----------



## Hattrick (5. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tweety99 _
> *... So eine grooße Stadt, und es finden sich keine Biker?
> 
> Oder seid ihr alle noch im Winterschlaf ?
> ...




TsTs "Winterschlaf" - Beispiel ? Guckst Du z.B. hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t42352.html

Noch ein Insider:
@Pan: fährste nächstes mal mit oder ohne "Fahne"


----------



## Pan (5. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *@Pan: fährste nächstes mal mit oder ohne "Fahne"  *




Harharhar!!!  
*tränenlachundbauchmuskelzerrungkrieg*

Oh Mann, DER war wirklich gut!!!


----------



## Quen (5. Februar 2003)

Wo kommt Ihr beiden denn genau her?

Ich bin meistens mit felixthewolf (auch hier aus dem Forum) im Benther Berg, Gehrdener Berg und Deister unterwegs.

Könnt Euch gerne uns anschließen...


----------



## mischuwi (5. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Quen _
> *Wo kommt Ihr beiden denn genau her?
> 
> Ich bin meistens mit felixthewolf (auch hier aus dem Forum) im Benther Berg, Gehrdener Berg und Deister unterwegs.
> ...



Aber nur, wenn euch ein Schnitt von über 25km/h noch nicht schnell genug ist!  

Quen und felix sind ja schließlich DIE Heizer vor dem Herrn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweety99 (6. Februar 2003)

hallo,

@ pan - schön so nett begrüßt zu werden.

wobei ich über den beitrag der "fahne" auch schmunzeln mußte.

@ quen - gerne schließe ich mich mal an, zumindest um zu testen, ob ich als neuling bei einer leichten tour mithalten kann.

@ mischuwi - bergrunter klappt vielleicht 

tweety99


----------



## Bischi (6. Februar 2003)

> @ quen - gerne schließe ich mich mal an, zumindest um zu testen, ob ich als neuling bei einer leichten tour mithalten kann.



   So wurde ich auch geködert...


----------



## Quen (6. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bischi _
> *
> 
> So wurde ich auch geködert...   *


Shut up and ride...


----------



## Mr. Kanister (6. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bischi _
> *
> 
> So wurde ich auch geködert...   *




 nicht nur die Hannoveraner ködern mit  Sprüchen wie "das passt schon" oder "is' ne lockere Runde".

Scheint allgemein im Forum verbreitet zu sein  


Als sich die Braunschweiger "Gang" zur bisher noch ersten und einzigen gemeinsamen ausfahrt getroffen hat, stand im Touraufruf auch was von "gemütlicher Tour"  -  ich bin da auch gleich drauf reingefallen (hat sich trotzdem gelohnt)

wenn die dich dann erstma auffem Rad  in der fernen fremden Wildnis haben und du den Rückweg bzw. den Kontakt zur aussenwelt schon vergessen  hast, bist du denen hilflos ausgeliefert und sie werden dich immer am oberen leistungslimit strampeln lassen


----------



## tweety99 (7. Februar 2003)

ob ich doch lieber kneifeen soll?


----------



## Mr. Kanister (7. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tweety99 _
> *ob ich doch lieber kneifeen soll? *




hmm ... versuchen kann mans doch immer 

wenn du Bekannte hast die zu viel Zeit und ein großes Auto haben nimm dir Handy mit  und lass dich abholen wenn du absolut nich mehr willst 

oder such einfach noch mehr leute aus deinem raum die auch ein bisschen langsamer fahren wollen .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (7. Februar 2003)

Ein neues und unvorbelastetes Mitglied unserer Community....und Mr. Kanister haut gleich in die Vollen!!!

Tweety!!! Nicht Bange machen lassen!!! Ausprobieren und mitfahren!!!

Wir japsen auch nur nach Luft und haben (wahlweise) die Wunderriegel von ALDI, LIDL oder EDEKA im Gepäck. 

Bis auf GageC - der hat immer ne Hyperdroge im Camelbag. Is aber TopSecret die Mischung!!! Rezept rückt der alte Bastard  einfach nicht raus!!


----------



## tweety99 (7. Februar 2003)

hallöchen,

wo sind denn die leute die langsem fahren, mal ausschau halt,

und überrunden die mich grade lol

tweety


----------



## mischuwi (7. Februar 2003)

@tweety99:
ich würde ja gerne mit dir das Schlusslicht bilden, aber ich bin an diesem  WE mal wieder nicht in Hannover. Sonst würde ich dich unterstützen in dem Versuch die Geschwindigkeit auf ein erträgliches Maß zu drücken.  

Jetzt aber mal Spass beiseite: Quen und Felix fahren zwar gerne schnell, nehmen aber doch meist Rücksicht auf etwas schwächere Gruppenmitglieder (wie ich es meist bin) (sie warten dann oben auf dich  ). So habe ich es jedenfalls erfahren! Also keine Panik! Und viel Spass!


----------



## Quen (7. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mischuwi _
> *...auf etwas schwächere Gruppenmitglieder (wie ich es meist bin)...*


Weil Du auch langsam bist... 



> _Original geschrieben von mischuwi _
> *...Quen und Felix fahren zwar gerne schnell...*


Deswegen fahren wir am SA ja schon mit den Hardtails


----------



## mischuwi (17. Februar 2003)

Ich schreibe jetzt einfach mal hier weiter. man muss ja nicht für jeden scheiß nen neuen threat öffnen.

Also am Donnerstag will ich gerne ne kleine Tour durch den Benther Berg starten.

Die Startzeit steht noch nicht 100%ig fest wird aber so zwischen 13 und 15 Uhr liegen. 

Geschwindigkeitsniveau wird für alle Anwesenden angenehm. 

Der Trailanteil wird hoch sein!

Wer hat Zeit und will mit?


----------



## Rabbit (17. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mischuwi _
> *Wer hat Zeit und will mit? *


Hm, bin am Donnerstagabend, 1900 schon mit Madbull und kochermeister in Timmendorf zum Nightride verabredet.
(ich werde dort das Tempo auch ein wenig  drücken).
Könnte daher wohl ein wenig eng werden. Also warte nicht unbedingt auf mich, mischuwi! 

Viel Spaß!


----------

